# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Народные средства от простуды, гриппа.

## Irina

* Народные средства от простуды, гриппа.*


*Наступила пора простуд, ОРВИ, ОРЗ, гриппа. Средства, которые будут предложены Вам ниже, помогут Вам защитить или же быстро привести себя в порядок, если уже простудились.*

   1. Если  простуда только начинается, вечером необходимо принять лечебную ванну. Для этого возьмите по 30 г пустырника, хвои сосны, мяты перечной и крапивы. Все травы измельчите и залейте 2 л кипятка. Поставьте кастрюлю со всем этим на медленный огонь и кипятите, пока объем жидкости не уменьшится на треть, примерно около получаса. Отвар процедите, и  вылейте в подготовленную ванну. Температура воды должна быть около 36 градусов, то есть температуры человеческого тела. Потом постепенно можете добавлять горячую воду, чтобы температура достигла 42 градусов, но не больше. Полежите в ванне 20 минут, а потом вставайте, хорошенько вытирайтесь полотенцем, завернитесь в сухую простыню и ложитесь в постель. Укройтесь теплым одеялом и обязательно выпейте горячий чай с малиной. Еще вам понадобится витамин С. Либо примите его в таблетке, либо выпейте чаю с выжатым из половинки лимона соком и липовым цветом.
      После этого вы начнете потеть. Это очень хорошо! Из вашего организма с потом выводятся все токсины. Подождите около получаса, затем насухо вытритесь, наденьте сухую пижаму и ложитесь спать. Утром вы проснетесь без всяких признаков простуды!
   2. Если вы промочили ноги, замерзли на остановке, в горле появились неприятные ощущения, чтобы простуда не началась,  примите ванну по следующему рецепту. Может быть, вам понадобится курс таких ванн, чтобы гарантированно избавиться от болезни. Иногда бывает достаточно одной ванны. Тут все зависит от индивидуальных особенностей человеческого организма.
      Купите в магазине пакет сухой горчицы. Этого хватит. 250-400 г порошка горчицы высыпьте в неметаллическую мисочку и добавьте в нее теплой воды. Одновременно помешивайте горчицу, чтобы понять, когда надо остановиться. Воды нужно столько, чтобы получилась консистенция сметаны. Размешивайте все до тех пор, пока не появится едкий запах горчицы. После этого наберите в ванну воды. Она должна быть примерно 36 градусов, то есть температуры человеческого тела. Вода не должна быть горячей! Вылейте в ванну полученную кашицу, размешайте и лягте туда. Продолжительность приема ванны — около 5 минут. Затем обмойтесь душем, вытритесь и отправляйтесь спать. Только укутайтесь потеплее. Утром вы встанете вполне здоровым человеком!
   3. Выпить антипростудный чай. Смешать в равных частях травы: мать-и-мачехи, череды, зверобоя, душицы и чабреца. Заваривать надо как обычный чай. А если добавить сухие ягоды малины и выпить перед сном, к утру, основательно пропотев, человек избавляется от основных симптомов простуды, самочувствие улучшается, сил прибавляется.
   4. При  простуде сделайте чесночные горчичники. Вам потребуется 2 ст. л. горчичного порошка, 3 зубчика чеснока, 1 ст. л. воды. Чеснок очистите и натрите на мелкой терке, чтобы он дал сок. Смешайте с горчичным порошком и водой. Этой массой смажьте ступни ног, затем наденьте хлопковые и шерстяные носки. Такие процедуры делайте на ночь. Утром высохший раствор смойте теплой водой

*      Рецепты от простуды:*
         1. Траву земляники лесной в виде отвара принимают внутрь при простудных заболеваниях, особенно при высокой температуре. Отвар: 2 ст.л. сырья заварить 0,5 л кипятка, кипятить 2-3 минуты, настоять 2 часа, добавить мёд и пить по полстакана тёплого отвара 3-5 раз в день после еды.
         2. Корень лопуха большого в виде отвара принимают внутрь как противопростудное и потогонное средство: 3 столовые ложки измельчённых корней настоять 2-3 часа в 3 стаканах воды, кипятить 10 минут и пить (лучше с мёдом) по стакану горячего отвара 2-3 раза в день до еды. После приёма отвара больного следует укутать, чтобы он пропотел.
         3. Съедать как можно больше ягод клюквы, смородины, а также делать из них морс или сироп.
         4. Свежеприготовленный сок репы огородной 1:1 с мёдом принимать по 1-2 столовые ложки 3-4 раза в день до еды.
         5. Траву тимьяна ползучего (чабреца) в виде настойки используют для растирания груди, спины и плеч как противопростудное средство при заболеваниях дыхательных путей

*      Рецепты от простуды, гриппа.*
         1. Чеснок пропустить через мясорубку, смешать в равных пропорциях с медом. Съедать по 1 ст.л. перед сном, запивая теплой водой.
         2. 100 г меда смешать с соком 1 лимона. Принимать по 1 ст.л. на стакан чая.
         3. Взять в равных частях мед, ядра грецкого ореха, лимон (без косточек, прокрученный на мясорубке вместе с кожурой). Все перемешать и принимать по 1 ч.л. 2 раза в день до еды.
         4. Очень   хорошее средство - чесночное масло. Нужно взять 1 пачку сливочного масла (200 г), смешать с тремя пропущенными через пресс зубчиками чеснока.
            Эту смесь наносить на бутерброд.
            Таким же образом готовится и лимонное масло. Можно готовить так же лимонно-чесночное масло (чеснок и лимон с кожурой берется поровну).
*      5. Хорошо снижает температуру* смесь соков: 100 г апельсинового и 100 г яблочного сока. Пить смесь 5-6 раз в день.
*   6.  При высокой температуре* также можно измельчить 4 дольки чеснока, залить стаканом горячего молока, настоять 20 минут и выпить маленькими глотками за полчаса.
*       7. При кашле, бронхите, ангине, пневмонии и простуде, а также легком недомогании или ознобе поможет следующее средство.* 3 лимона (с кожурой) обдать кипятком, пропустить через мясорубку (предварительно удалить семена) вместе ядрами грецких орехов (1 стакан) и тремя крупными листами алоэ (около 300 г). Смешать с 0,5 кг несоленого сливочного масла, добавить  200 г Кагора и 0,5 кг меда. Перемешать очень тщательно и хранить в холодильнике.  Принимать взрослым по 1 ст.л. 3 раза в день за полчаса до еды. Детям от 3 лет по 1 ч.л. 3 раза в день за полчаса до еды.
* 8. От насморка* поможет сок чеснока и мед, взятые в равных количествах. Смешать их и капать по 4 капли 4-5 раз в день. Или нужно взять 1 ст.л. сока моркови, 1 ст.л. растительного масла, 5 капель сока чеснока. Все хорошо смешать, закапывать по 4 капли 5 раз в день.


      * При простуде чеснок растереть со свиным жиром в равных частях. Этой смесью натирать перед сном ступни и надеть теплые шерстяные носки.
      Если беспокоит еще и кашель, чеснок растереть с жиром 1:2 и полученную мазь втирать  в область груди и спины.

*      Для профилактики простуды и других инфекционных заболеваний:*
         1. Смешайте по 2 столовые ложки родиолы розовой, корня заманихи, плодов шиповника, боярышника, по 1 столовой ложке травы крапивы и зверобоя. 1 чайную ложку сбора залейте 200 мл горячей воды, прокипятите 10 минут, затем настаивайте 4 часа. Процедите, отожмите сырье, долейте кипяченой водой до первоначального объема и принимайте по 1 /4 стакана настоя 2-3 раза в день. Последний прием не должен быть позднее 19 часов.
            Этот напиток любого больного на ноги поставит, а здорового человека сделает неуязвимым для простуды, насморка и других напастей.
         2. Приготовьте следующую смесь (уже весной): Вымыть молодую крапиву, измельчить ее и отжать сок. Сок крапивы смешать в равных частях с медом. Далее взять около пригоршни листьев крапивы и столько же грецких орехов, все измельчить в миксере. Смешать оба состава и принимать по столовой ложке 3 раза в день осенью и весной и вы забудете о простуде.

----------

